# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Khám phá những đặc sản nổi tiếng khi du lịch SaPa

## yeudulich

Sa Pa không những là vùng đất nổi tiểng bởi cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, khí hậu mát mẻ trong lành, mà còn là nơi có nhiều món ăn mang đậm hương vị núi rừng được nhiều du khách đặc biệt ưa thích.

*Đặc sản rượu táo mèo Sa Pa:*

Lào Cai là vùng đất nổi tiếng với rất nhiều loại rượu ngon, đặc trưng của núi rừng như: Đặc sản San Lùng (Bát Xát), rượu ngô (Bắc Hà), và gần đây, du khách còn được biết đến rượu táo mèo (Sa Pa). Đây là một loại rượu được ngâm ủ từ loại táo rừng, có màu nâu sóng sánh và vị ngọt thơm đặc trưng. Khi du lịch Sa Pa, du khách không những bị hấp dẫn bởi dư vị sơn hào phong phú và độc đáo của vùng đất sương mù này mà còn “say” trong men rượu nồng ấm của táo mèo. 


Đây là loại rượu dân dã nhưng cũng rất độc đáo. Quả táo mèo được kết từ hương của rừng, ngấm đẫm gió ngàn, hấp thụ khí đất, khí trời và nắng gió vùng cao nên nó có đủ vị chua ngọt và chát đắng. Quả táo mèo được ngâm ủ rất kỹ rồi cất thứ tinh chất ấy để chế ra rượu. Ban đầu, uống rượu táo mèo, ta tưởng như uống một loại nước giải khát có ga, thế nhưng càng uống càng ngất ngây.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## yeudulich

*Lợn "Cắp nách"*

Đây là món lợn Mường mà bây giờ dân Sa Pa gọi là lợn “cắp nách”. Đi chợ mua về, hành hẹ rau cỏ xách nặng hai tay, còn chú lợn chỉ cần kẹp vào nách cũng xong. Mỗi “chú” 4-5kg, bé hơn con cẩu. Dân từ bản xa mang lợn ra chợ thường buộc chân lợn vào cái que tre, vắt ngang miệng gùi, đầu đuôi còn ngắn hơn bờ vai người đeo. Mới cách đây không lâu, loài lợn này gần như tuyệt diệt vì không bán được, dân bản chả ai còn buồn nuôi nữa. Bỗng nhiên bây giờ lợn Mường lên ngôi, trở thành món đặc sản Sa Pa được du khách hâm mộ.


Đến khi cầm xâu thịt nướng củi đưa lên mồm, quả thật, tôi phải công nhận rằng, bất cứ món gì đã được dân sành điệu đánh giá đều đáng phải thưởng thức cả. Còn về món dồi nướng, các bạn tôi bình luận rằng cái câu “Sống ở trên đời ăn miếng dồi chó” bây giờ quê rồi, dồi lợn Mường mới thật là cực kỳ. Vỗ tay một cái chó có hàng nghìn con, còn lợn Mường đâu có mà sẵn. Các khúc dồi nhỏ đều tăm tắp. Tả chi ly ra xem ngon miệng như thế nào quả rất khó, tốt nhất là ai đã lên đến Sa Pa, xin chớ quên tìm món lợn Mường mà tự thưởng thức.

----------


## yeudulich

*Món cá suối*

Sa Pa không những là vùng đất nổi tiểng bởi cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, khí hậu mát mẻ trong lành, mà còn là nơi có nhiều món ăn mang đậm hương vị núi rừng được nhiều du khách đặc biệt ưa thích. Trước hết phải kể đến món cá từ suối Mường Hoa, Mường Tiên mang lên bán phố chợ. 


Cá suối có nhiều loại. Cá trắng thân dẹt, tựa cá mương. Cá đen có dáng như cá chiên, nheo, màu đen lẫn với rêu đá. Điều đáng nói là cá suối không hề có vị tanh. Ngoài ra còn phải kể thêm cá hoa, cá bống... Ăn cá suối chỉ việc nướng chín trên than củi, rồi ăn nóng ngay hoặc nướng qua, đem rán ròn rồi chiên với nước sốt cà chua cùng gia vị bột cà ri, bột hồ tiêu là trên mâm cơm đã có một món ăn ngon lành.

----------


## yeudulich

*Nấm hương*

Vào chợ Sa Pa bất kỳ mùa nào, bạn cũng được mời mua nấm hương khô, là đặc sản của núi rừng Sa Pa. Vào các nhà hàng, bạn có thể yêu cầu được ăn món nấm hương. Nấm khô ngâm qua nước, sẽ nở ra mà vẫn giữ nguyên mùi hương của đất núi, phong vị của cây rừng.


Là người sành ăn, bạn có thể yêu cầu nhà hàng cho ăn món chân nấm. Đó là thân nấm xé nhỏ xào với thịt, điểm xuyết thêm chút mực khô và gia vị thì mâm cỗ của bạn sẽ có đĩa nhắm chiếm ngôi hạng bên cạnh các món rau cải xoong, su su, cải nương, bắp cải, su hào... đều mang vị rất riêng của Sa Pa. Ngay như các món rau ở đây cũng đều được coi là rau sạch, vì bà con vẫn giữ nguyên cách thức cấy trồng truyền thống.

----------


## yeudulich

*Bánh đao “Páu cò”*

Từ tháng 6 đến tháng 10, một số dân tộc ở Sa Pa thường làm bánh đao. Nguyên liệu để làm bánh bao gồm đao và gạo nếp được xay thành nước bột. Sau đó, đem nước bột lọc qua khăn cho vừa khô bột bọc bên trong. Tỷ lệ của đao 2 phần, bột nếp 1 phần. Sau đó đến công đoạn nặn bột thành những nắm bằng chiếc chén, gói vào lá chuối, buộc lại rồi cũng xôi như bánh ngô. Bánh làm xong có hương thơm của gạo nếp và đao, khi ăn sẽ có vị thơm mát, dẻo như chiếc bánh dợm người Kinh vẫn làm. Bánh đao bảo quản nơi khô ráo có thể để hàng chục ngày mà không thiu.

----------


## yeudulich

*Bánh dầy “Páu plậu”*

Bánh dầy làm từ gạo nếp. Gạo nếp được ngâm với nước lã khoảng 2 giờ đồng hồ rồi đổ ra giá để róc hết nước rồi cho vào chõ xôi. Xôi chín, cho vào cối giã. Khi giã, thỉnh thoảng lại bôi mỡ vào chầy cho khỏi dính. Khi xôi đã nát nhừ, nặn thành từng viên và có thể ăn ngay.
Bánh dầy có thể để được 1 tuần. Nếu muốn để được lâu hơn (2-3 tháng) thì làm cho bánh dẹt ra và lấy bột nếp khô rắc ra ngoài làm áo cho bánh. Khi nào dùng bánh có thể xôi lại hoặc cho vào rán, bánh lại dẻo và thơm như lúc mới làm.
Bánh dầy có thể chấm đường ăn ngay hoặc rán mỡ. Bánh có vị thơm đặc trưng của gạo nếp và rất dẻo.

----------


## yeudulich

*Thịt sấy “Khăng gai”*

Các loại thịt trâu, bò, ngựa, lợn thường được người Mông treo lên gác bếp để sấy. Thịt trâu, bò, được thái dọc thành từng miếng khoảng 2 - 3kg, xâu lại và treo lên gác bếp để làm thức ăn dự trữ.
Các loại thịt khi treo lên gác bếp sẽ khô dàn và để được hàng năm. Khi ăn, cọ rửa sạch mùi bồ hóng và bụi rồi cho vào xào với cà chua, măng... Thịt có mùi thơm và bùi.
Riêng thịt trâu, bò đã sấy kho cho vào tro bếp để nướng (không có than), sau đó đem ra đập hết tro và bụi để uống rượu. Thịt sấy thường có vị bùi, thơm, giòn.

----------


## yeudulich

_Nhái nấu rau “ua gai ờ ráu áu”_ 

Người Mông thường bắt những con nhái ở suối đem về chế biến thức ăn. Họ cho rằng, nhái sống ở suối rất sạch. Sau khi rửa sạch nhái, cho muối vào xóc qua, rửa lại bằng nước lã rồi cho lên bếp luộc. Khi nhái gần chín, cho rau rừng vào, thêm một chút muối, ớt và các gia vị khác. Canh nhái ăn mát, bổ.

----------


## yeudulich

Tạm hết! Bạn nào còn khám phá ra những đặc sản khác khi đi du lịch SaPa nữa thì post tiếp cho mọi người tham khảo nhé.
Nhớ là ngoài những đặc sản mình đã giới thiệu nhé !  :Big Grin:

----------


## yeuhanoi

Oh, thắng cố nổi tiếng thế mà chưa thấy ai nhắc đến nhở?

----------


## thuty

Thắng cố chắc giống như cao lầu thôi, ăn xong là cố lao thẳng xuống vực
 :Stretcher:  :Stretcher:  :Stretcher:  :Stretcher:

----------


## hoahongxanh

Nhìn món cá suối chế biến lên chắc ngon lắm nhỉ..

----------


## lehniemtin

thắng cố ăn không nuốt nổi! món ấy phải nói là "thắng nhưng không nên cố"!

----------


## o2webhosting

Công ty Du lịch Sen Vàng kính chào quý khách. 

Công ty Du lịch Sen Vàng trân trọng giới thiệu quý khách những Tour *Du lich Sapa* lôi cuốn trong tháng 9, 10: 

 Du lịch Sapa: Núi Hàm Rồng - Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc) 

 Du lịch Sapa: Thị trấn Sapa - Núi Hàm Rồng - Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc) 

 Du lịch Sapa: Du lịch chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan 

Kính chúc quý khách những chuyến đi vui vẻ và may mắn. 

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------

